# Intel AX200 Wifi 6 (x570 Aorus Master)



## RedBlueHue4

I'm having this terrible experience in a way as well. Constantly getting network disconnections and ping spikes. Causing multiplayer games to be unplayable. At first I though this was my router modem system until I updated all the gear to the newest crap out there, so it is in no way a router modem issue. I've had nothing with issues on this x570 extreme gigabyte 3900x build I'm starting to regret making this purchase. 

I have reset the network adaptors, completely reset the system with clean installs 3 times, done all driver updates manually prior to resorting to "drivereasy" paid pro version to have all things done 100%. Have ensured that power management does not put my network adaptor to sleep. What do I need to do here to fix these issues below? getting game freezes online and disconnects. I'm close to just RMA the motherboard with how many issues I have encountered in the last month with this. 

Windows event logs repeatedly giving me:

1.) Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz : Has encountered an internal error and has failed. event id 5005
2.) 5055 - HW error 
3.) The network interface "Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver requested that it be reset. This network interface has reset 1 time(s) since it was last initialized
4.)WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped.=
Module Path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\IntelWifiIhv08.dll 
5.)The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Launch permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
Windows.SecurityCenter.WscBrokerManager
and APPID 
Unavailable
to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.


----------



## DaaQ

drmrlordx said:


> Hello. I have an Intel AX200 wireless NIC integrated into my motherboard (x570 Aorus Master). My router is a Netgear 6300v2 802.11ac router.
> 
> When I first set up this system, I used the wireless drivers supplied by Gigabyte which date back to June I think? At first, performance on the 5 GHz band was pretty good. The integrated 802.11ac NIC in my x370 Taichi would routinely hit speeds of 150-200 Mbps on the 5 GHz band, while the AX200 in my new motherboard would easily go over 300 Mbps in AC mode. Great, right?
> 
> Then the packet loss started.
> 
> I first noticed it when browsing forums like this one and Anandtech. When loading a new webpage, it would lock up on TLS handshakes a lot. Opening up a command prompt and pinging the router (or anything on the local network) would result in timeouts and "General failure" messages. Sometimes it would get to the point where, if I tried to connect to the router on the 5 GHz band, I would get "No internet" messages from Win10. I would have to reboot the router to let it connect again. Then it would be wash, rinse, and repeat. More packet loss, more intermittent connections, followed by complete failure of the connection altogether.
> 
> On the 2.4 GHz band, everything is fine. In fact, I am getting speeds in excess of 100 Mbps on that band, depending on circumstances. Right now I'm doing a test download of an old game from Steam (Bioshock Infinite) on the 2.4 GHz band and I'm sustaining 13.9 MB/s. My old AC nic from the Taichi wasn't much better on the 5 GHz band. Go figure. Still, the 5 GHz band is not making me a happy camper. I would like for that to work. Thus far, I've found very little information on the AX200 on the Internet. I only found one thread where someone tried a new AX200 in their Dell laptop and observed slow speeds and intermittent connections compared to their iPad Pro (or something). A respondent suggested disabling Packet Coalescing. I did so, but thus far my 5 GHz experience hasn't gotten any better.
> 
> I also tried updating drivers. Right now I have the latest driver available which is 21.40.0.1 which is (apparently) newer than the drivers available directly from Intel. Could be that I got a preview driver from MS since I'm in the fast ring (running 18965). The new driver didn't really help the 5 GHz band either. It stays connected a little bit more, but it still has a lot of hiccups where there's no activity between the NIC and router.
> 
> Any suggestions on where I could go from here?


What ISP do you have and are you using their supplied modem or is it one you purchased?
Have you tried removing the router out of the equation, direct connect to modem to see if issues persists? 
Do you have a modem or is it a gateway? (combo unit) If its a modem/router, is it base lined? If not it needs to be.
Is the router configured for dual stack? ie. IPv4 and IPv6? If it has the settings to configure dual stack try disabling the IPv6 on it and test if issue persists.
Are you able to configure the NIC at all? ie. can you set it for wireless A, AC, N, AX? If so try setting to AC only. Also try doing the same in the netgear router.



RedBlueHue4 said:


> I'm having this terrible experience in a way as well. Constantly getting network disconnections and ping spikes. Causing multiplayer games to be unplayable. At first I though this was my router modem system until I updated all the gear to the newest crap out there, so it is in no way a router modem issue. I've had nothing with issues on this x570 extreme gigabyte 3900x build I'm starting to regret making this purchase.
> 
> I have reset the network adaptors, completely reset the system with clean installs 3 times, done all driver updates manually prior to resorting to "drivereasy" paid pro version to have all things done 100%. Have ensured that power management does not put my network adaptor to sleep. What do I need to do here to fix these issues below? getting game freezes online and disconnects. I'm close to just RMA the motherboard with how many issues I have encountered in the last month with this.
> 
> Windows event logs repeatedly giving me:
> 
> 1.) Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz : Has encountered an internal error and has failed. event id 5005
> 2.) 5055 - HW error
> 3.) The network interface "Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver requested that it be reset. This network interface has reset 1 time(s) since it was last initialized
> 4.)WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped.=
> Module Path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\IntelWifiIhv08.dll
> 5.)The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Launch permission for the COM Server application with CLSID
> Windows.SecurityCenter.WscBrokerManager
> and APPID
> Unavailable
> to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.


What ISP type? Cable, DSL, Fiber?
Are you using their equipment, and is it a gateway (router/modem combo) are you using your own router? If so what type?
Are you able to test with a direct ethernet connection to router and or modem? Does issue persist? 
Can you configure the NIC to operate as wireless AC or N only depending on router capability.
The one thing that concerns me is you said the ping spikes, it's possible that may be caused by an upstream transport issue. Could be bad signal quality, or noise on the lines, low SnR (signal to noise ratio) which would be an ISP issue.


----------



## RedBlueHue4

DaaQ said:


> What ISP do you have and are you using their supplied modem or is it one you purchased?
> Have you tried removing the router out of the equation, direct connect to modem to see if issues persists?
> Do you have a modem or is it a gateway? (combo unit) If its a modem/router, is it base lined? If not it needs to be.
> Is the router configured for dual stack? ie. IPv4 and IPv6? If it has the settings to configure dual stack try disabling the IPv6 on it and test if issue persists.
> Are you able to configure the NIC at all? ie. can you set it for wireless A, AC, N, AX? If so try setting to AC only. Also try doing the same in the netgear router.
> 
> 
> 
> What ISP type? Cable, DSL, Fiber?
> Are you using their equipment, and is it a gateway (router/modem combo) are you using your own router? If so what type?
> Are you able to test with a direct ethernet connection to router and or modem? Does issue persist?
> Can you configure the NIC to operate as wireless AC or N only depending on router capability.
> The one thing that concerns me is you said the ping spikes, it's possible that may be caused by an upstream transport issue. Could be bad signal quality, or noise on the lines, low SnR (signal to noise ratio) which would be an ISP issue.


Spectrum, serviced has always been great with the company 120mbps consistant with good ping of 50-70ms on average depending on the games. I thought at first it was my modem/router combo unit I've had for years. So I replaced those with an Arris SB8200 DOCSIS 3.1 modem and an Asus AX11000 wifi 6 router. Both compatible and configured. Firmware has been updated on them as well. The same issues persist. Netw08 "internal hardware error has occurred" and "HW error" when these disconnections or spikes occur.


----------



## drmrlordx

DaaQ said:


> What ISP do you have and are you using their supplied modem or is it one you purchased?


I'm on EPB fibre optic. No modem necessary. Service from the EPB has been stellar. I'm not getting any trouble through the guest computer which is an old Pentium J5005 AiO. It is connected to the router through a patch cable, though I have disconnected the cable and switched to the integrated 802.11ac NIC and tested the 5 GHz band extensively. It gets maybe 280 Gbps at short range, which is poor performance, but connectivity is high. The same configuration of router + Internet worked perfectly on my old x370 Taichi's 802.11ac NIC. Performance was bad on the 5 GHz band, but functionality was high.



> Have you tried removing the router out of the equation, direct connect to modem to see if issues persists?


I have connected directly to the jack in the wall in the past without issue (using the guest computer). The router offers no trouble to any device anyway - just my new Intel AX200.



> Do you have a modem or is it a gateway? (combo unit) If its a modem/router, is it base lined? If not it needs to be.


There is no modem. It's just a wall jack.



> Is the router configured for dual stack? ie. IPv4 and IPv6? If it has the settings to configure dual stack try disabling the IPv6 on it and test if issue persists.


It is. I could disable IPv6, but again, it isn't causing any trouble on any other device . . .



> Are you able to configure the NIC at all? ie. can you set it for wireless A, AC, N, AX?


I have set the 5 GHz band to AC mode. I also disabled Packet Coalescing and reconfigured the AX200 to not go into low power states. It hasn't helped 5 GHz connectivity.



> If so try setting to AC only. Also try doing the same in the netgear router.


Might try that later, though I don't think I can disable entire wifi standards on it (just limit speeds).



> What ISP type? Cable, DSL, Fiber?


EPB fibre optic. I would like to emphasize that during connection troubles, I have packet loss between the AX200 and the router - nowhere else. It doesn't even have to make it out to the broader Internet or go through the router for trouble to crop up. The router isn't dropping packets to any other device, which, depending on who visits, could be two iPads and an Xbox One.



> Are you using their equipment, and is it a gateway (router/modem combo) are you using your own router? If so what type?


All I have is a 6300v2.



> Are you able to test with a direct ethernet connection to router and or modem? Does issue persist?


Yes, from the guest computer. No, there is no trouble, either through the patch cable or through the guest computer's 802.11ac NIC.



> Can you configure the NIC to operate as wireless AC or N only depending on router capability.


It's in AC mode right now. Still causing headaches on the 5 GHz band.



> The one thing that concerns me is you said the ping spikes, it's possible that may be caused by an upstream transport issue. Could be bad signal quality, or noise on the lines, low SnR (signal to noise ratio) which would be an ISP issue.


Not if the ping spikes and packet loss are traceable to the connection between the router and AX200. I can ping 10.0.0.1 (local IP for the router) and put it on a pingflood (ping -t 10.0.0.1), and as soon as I try doing anything significant, the pingflood running in the background starts dropping 100% of all packets for awhile. Sometimes it gives me "general failure". It will not do this on any other device connected to the router, either through a patch cable or a different wireless NIC. It didn't do this on my x370 Taichi either.

I should search my Windows events logs like @RedBlueHue4 to see if I have the same errors.

@RedBlueHue4 , where did you see the errors in the Event Viewer?

Update:

I found the same errors in Event Viewer. Just connecting to the 5 GHz band for a few minutes produced 36 different error groups. It goes like this:



Code:


Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-NDIS
Date:          8/31/2019 10:59:53 PM
Event ID:      10400
Task Category: None
Level:         Warning
Keywords:      
User:          N/A
Computer:      DESKTOP-OFTANNQ
Description:
The network interface "Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz #2" has begun resetting.  There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver requested that it be reset. This network interface has reset 1 time(s) since it was last initialized.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-NDIS" Guid="{cdead503-17f5-4a3e-b7ae-df8cc2902eb9}" />
    <EventID>10400</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x2000000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-09-01T02:59:53.284863200Z" />
    <EventRecordID>395</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation ActivityID="{3e2c4288-5d73-4b9e-a996-4fd3cfa42f6e}" />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="2204" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>DESKTOP-OFTANNQ</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="IfGuid">{3e2c4288-5d73-4b9e-a996-4fd3cfa42f6e}</Data>
    <Data Name="IfIndex">7</Data>
    <Data Name="IfLuid">19985273186156544</Data>
    <Data Name="AdapterName">Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz #2</Data>
    <Data Name="ResetReason">3</Data>
    <Data Name="ResetCount">1</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

Log Name:      System
Source:        Netwtw08
Date:          8/31/2019 10:59:53 PM
Event ID:      5002
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      DESKTOP-OFTANNQ
Description:
Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz #2 : Has determined that the network adapter is not functioning properly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Netwtw08" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49152">5002</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-09-01T02:59:53.284350800Z" />
    <EventRecordID>394</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>DESKTOP-OFTANNQ</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>\Device\NDMP1</Data>
    <Data>Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz #2</Data>
    <Binary>000078000200A800000000008A1300C00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000812102001000000FF030000EFBEADDE00000000C05C4680DC7508C00000000031000000E7943256F101D000710000006461000000100000080000F054944F00C8464E00C8464E006461000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000005A87A01D400300000000C800</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>

Log Name:      System
Source:        Netwtw08
Date:          8/31/2019 10:59:52 PM
Event ID:      5005
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      DESKTOP-OFTANNQ
Description:
Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz #2 : Has encountered an internal error and has failed.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Netwtw08" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49152">5005</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-09-01T02:59:52.340860500Z" />
    <EventRecordID>393</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>DESKTOP-OFTANNQ</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>\Device\NDMP1</Data>
    <Data>Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz #2</Data>
    <Binary>0000040002003400000000008D1300C000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>

I got error groups like that 36 times!


----------



## drmrlordx

@DaaQ

Any further ideas here? I've looked into getting support on the Intel forums, but since I'm running what is apparently a pre-release driver under the Win10 preview build fast ring, it looks like they won't support my card despite the fact that it looks like a software problem with the provided driver. I might have to turn to MS.


----------



## drmrlordx

So it looks like it is probably a driver problem. It looks like plenty of other people posting (mostly unsuccessfully) on the Intel forums have the same problem as I. Always in AC mode, though? I haven't tried on an AX router yet. Maybe I should get one.

Anyway I managed to uninstall driver 21.40.0.1 and somehow driver 21.30.0.2 popped up to replace it. I had failed to install that driver 1-2 weeks ago. It works some better in 5 GHz AC mode but not well enough for me to want to play an online game with it. Team Fortress 2 would get really janky and laggy every 10-20 minutes. For downloads and casual web browsing, it was mostly okay. I got fewer device resets by driver, and the resets I did get were less jarring. Driver 21.40.0.1 would kill the connection semi-permanently after a few devices resets. Gonna try later to go with the older driver available from Gigabyte's download page, but getting 21.30.0.2 off my system has proven to be . . . challenging. Trying to get it uninstalled without deleting it entirely, and thus far, I have not been successful.

I also escalated the problem with Microsoft since they are the sole source for 21.40.0.1 (which is still provided by Intel, but is apparently unsupported by Intel). We'll see if they can get something resolved.


----------



## drmrlordx

The plot thickens.

No response from MS yet. But! I tried changing the 5 GHz band channel on the router. Channel 44 stabilized the card in 802.11ac mode. Why? I don't know. This is using the "bad" driver, 21.40.0.1 . The card achieved speeds of ~180 Mbps down and ~240 Mbps up using a simple Internet speed test. No reports of internal hardware errors or the driver resetting the card (constantly). Compare this to using any channel (157 or 161, notably) with 21.30.0.2: I got ~340 Mbps up/down with that driver, but suffered frequently internal card errors resulting in driver resets (see above). Using any channel other than 44 with 21.40.0.1 results in ~50 Mbps down and ~100 Mbps up so . . . not gonna waste my time with that.

Anyway, why would using the "wrong" channel cause internal hardware errors?


----------



## RedBlueHue4

drmrlordx said:


> The plot thickens.
> 
> No response from MS yet. But! I tried changing the 5 GHz band channel on the router. Channel 44 stabilized the card in 802.11ac mode. Why? I don't know. This is using the "bad" driver, 21.40.0.1 . The card achieved speeds of ~180 Mbps down and ~240 Mbps up using a simple Internet speed test. No reports of internal hardware errors or the driver resetting the card (constantly). Compare this to using any channel (157 or 161, notably) with 21.30.0.2: I got ~340 Mbps up/down with that driver, but suffered frequently internal card errors resulting in driver resets (see above). Using any channel other than 44 with 21.40.0.1 results in ~50 Mbps down and ~100 Mbps up so . . . not gonna waste my time with that.
> 
> Anyway, why would using the "wrong" channel cause internal hardware errors?


Weird I get those same errors. I think we may have faulty wifi network cards or have you seen a lot of other folks posting with the same issue? When I have been searching I haven't seen others with the same complaint/issue. If it were bad drivers I imagine we would see a lot more folks talking about the problem. I have a wifi 6 ax compatible router that I replaced from a ac router when these issues/build was made. Thought at first it was because the equipment was old since it was about 6 years I've had that unit but still received the same issues on my new router/modem. Have you found a solution to your problem yet?


----------



## drmrlordx

@RedBlueHue4

No solution yet. I talked with a guy over on Anandtech that has an AX200 (and loves it) and his NIC defaults to low channel numbers all the time as well . . . I think he's been on channel 36 or so? So anyway I think the key to this NIC is to pick a low channel. I'm waiting for him to report how well his AX200 works with an AX mesh kit. For now mine is perfectly stable so long as I keep the channel low. Also, Intel has launched a new driver for the public in the 21.50.x.x line which I have not yet tested. Us MS Fast Ring testers are geting more updates in the 21.40.x.x line - I'm on 21.40.2.2. Behavior seems about the same as with older drivers.


----------



## rv8000

Not to necro, but curious if newer drivers or any alterations have solved your issue yet?

About a week ago my pc (CH8 Wifi) would consistently fail to connect to the 5g network upon boot and I'd have to swap between the 2.4 5g network to get internet access once again. After doing some digging through event viewer I'm seeing all of the same errors.

On the latest driver 21.60.2.1


----------



## n4p0l3onic

I'm using x570 aorus master and my wifi is disconnecting every few minutes or so when downloading steam games! any idea? help???


----------



## n4p0l3onic

okay so I fixed it after finding another guy with similar issue on another gigabyte x570 board, we gotta make sure that the router access point channel set to the correct type of Hz... 40 Hz for 2.4 GHz wifi and 80 Hz for 5 GHz wifi.


----------



## s972

I'm using MSI MAG B660 TOMAHAWK WIFI DDR4 with same wifi adapter, 5GHz wifi gets down when i connect my TV to HDMI port on my 3080ti =) As soon i disconnect TV, wifi appears back.


----------

